# Our Pocket Puppies are 12 weeks!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Since I haven't updated the girls in a while I thought I would now that they are 12 weeks old. I do have to say though they would now never fit in a pocket :biggrin1: Maybe a purse:biggrin1:

Dweezy


















Mermot


















Zany


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I would take any of those in my purse any day!


----------



## sillybillyxo (Apr 19, 2008)

omg, how beautiful are they? mermot has such GORGEOUS coloring!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I love Mermot's little black chin! They are all adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What cuties! They are all just adorable! I think I could find a purse big enough for all of them....:becky:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

They're BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Darling! So very Beautiful and super darling!!! Do they all have families lined up and leaving this week?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG those faces! Mermot or Zany need to be delivered here. With or without a purse is fine! 

Give those adorable little faces a smooch from me, please. 

Wanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Precious....and I think I'd even buy a purse just to get one....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhhh are they sweet. What Beautiful pocketbook pups the they have become.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of darling pups.
I want Dweezy!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

*I love their colors. Just Beautiful!!!*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gee they're gorgeous. I want Dweezy and/or Zany. What little sweethearts.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay! New pictures, and well worth the wait. The pups are so cute...you just can't look at these pictures without smiling!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh - such cuties. I wish I could fit them in my purse.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Soooo cute! I'm so thrilled that I "discovered" the Hav breed!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very adorable! I do have to say I have a stroller that can fit BOTH LITTERS!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh WOW!!!! The coloring on all three is gorgeous. Dweezy is my favorite, no Mermot, gosh, maybe Zany......no way to pick just one!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Heather, they are precious. I can't even pick a favorite.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They all are so beautiful, love the colors.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Adorable puppies. My three pockets are all ready to go...when can I come and puppy snatch them?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaawwww! I want Zany! REEAAALLY want Zany! What cuties all!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Absolutely beautiful. I want Dweezy with all my heart. Just gorgeous coloring.*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bad, bad pictures. They stir up my MHS just when I thought I was on the road to recovery. I want Zany.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww, they are just precious and I want them all!!!! Do they have new homes yet???


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful and all of them look freshly washed and driyed! You sure keep them looking great!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Adorable puppies. My three pockets are all ready to go...when can I come and puppy snatch them?


Well Lisa I am as close to you right now as Elaine's, but after tomorrow they will be gone again:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot Heather - that was so MEAN...I find out too late to do anything about it. Drats. Another Super Puppy Snatching foiled. :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those are some cute little girls...I have some purses that they would match with!!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh dearie me.....Dwezy & Zany, where have you been all my life???? I am smitten!


----------

